# High Protein cat food



## adecar (May 12, 2011)

Dear all, 
I feed my hedgehog at home with cat food, a premium one the food analysis are as follow: 

Protein: 42% Fat: 18%
Calcium: 1.9%, as-fed; Phosphorus: 1.2%, as-fed
Calories: 3,745 kcal/kg (390 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy

The ingridients are: 
Chicken meal, peas, sweet potatoes, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), pea protein, potato protein, roasted venison, smoked salmon, natural flavor, ocean fish meal, DL-methionine, potassium chloride, taurine, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, zinc proteinate, vitamin E supplement, niacin, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A supplement, biotin, potassium iodide, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin (vitamin B2), pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Is this a good one? What I mean is, when its expensive and good for cat its not always good for hedgehog right? 

My concern is the protein of 42% (normal cat food is 28-32% and Fat of 18% , and from the ingridients the chicken meal, chicken fat is my concern, 

So help me please... 
^_^


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

The ingredients look good to me, but the high protein content do not. It is recommended to stick with 30% protein (I'd say 35 at the maximum,) that's because too much protein can cause kidney problems in hedgehogs. If you really want to have that food in a food mix, you can add some others that are much lower in protein to counter balance the high protein content of this one food.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with susanana. The ingredients look great, but the protein is too high. The fat could be alright, but it depends on your hog's activity level. If you have a runner that spends all night on the wheel, he/she may need that extra fat content to keep their weight at safe level. If you have a hog that's lazier or more of a teardrop shape and prone to gaining weight, you'll probably want to look for something that's less than 15% in fat.


----------



## adecar (May 12, 2011)

Okay, is chicken soup for pet lover is a good brand? i think I will switch to it... 

Thank you all,


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

adecar said:


> Okay, is chicken soup for pet lover is a good brand? i think I will switch to it...
> 
> Thank you all,


That's a very good brand if your hog will eat it.


----------



## adecar (May 12, 2011)

Thank you very much, is there's any recomendation of other brand of cat food. 
Here in Indonesia, ciclos is favorite cat food for hedgehog. any comments about his brand?


----------

